# giving chickens penG



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How many of you use penG on a chicken for a respiratory infection,,,if anyone does what is the withdrawal period.... to be able to eat eggs again or sell them safely?
I searched the internet and can't find anything on it?


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

I've heard so many different answers to that same question. We wait 1 month after the last dose of any antibiotic we give the chickens. I just feel it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you so much for the info... that does make since .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

